# GPO for default gateway



## musicolocopr (Nov 23, 2004)

I have a LAN in server 2003 and all computers running xp. I have active directory running and I have separated my computers into two groups. group X and everyone else. I want to enforce a Default Gateway on everyone else and leave group X with the ability to change it. 

How would I go about it on group policy if possible? I mean, I know it was not possible in windows 2000, but I was wondering if it was possible in 2003? If it's not, any ideas on how to tackle this? All input welcome.

thanks in advance.


----------



## Squashman (Apr 14, 2005)

You should be able to push down a policy to keep people from changing the TCP/IP properties and allow the group you want to change the TCP/IP properties.


----------



## musicolocopr (Nov 23, 2004)

hi squashman, thanks for the tip. would it be possible to ellaborate a bit more on that? I've been looking for info in google but i find nothing to that matter. perhaps i'm not searching for the right terms.


----------

